

Please Open Source Your API Before Shutting It Down - getdavidhiggins
http://apievangelist.com/2014/08/28/please-open-source-your-api-before-shutting-it-down/

======
Animats
An API is only interesting if there's something behind it to talk to. There's
an argument for open-sourcing abandonware. If there's a real service behind
the API, though, and the service is going away, what's the point of open-
sourcing the API?

